# Clown music



## propmastertucson (Mar 7, 2005)

I am looking for Clown or Big Top music for my Killer clown yard haunt setup this year.

If you know where I can find this and download it please post what ever info you have. If you can email me a tune please PM me and I will send you my email address.

Thanks alot
PMT


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I have an evil circis track in my windows media files but don't know how to send it to you . can you help?also have a evil clown laugh I recorded from an old old clown toy (pretty freaky) I'll be glad to send them to you! need help though.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

PMT - why not post this in the music section??

Are you looking for dark sinister circus music or normal calliope type music?


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

A good, dark caliope type music piece is "To The Shock Of Miss Louise" from the soundtrack of the Lost Boys. I think I have it on my other computer. If I can find it I'll send it. You could also try googling it.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is a good free twisted circus one for you http://www.sinistersonics.com/
Go to the 3rd one -Zombo's midnight midway- you might want the others too, they're pretty good also
PS- better to post this in music section


----------



## Nev (Jul 10, 2006)

try Virgils - Klown album


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Agreed VIRGIL


----------



## hearse65 (Dec 31, 2007)

i used the intro from the new korn album and it worked great


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

Enter the Circus by Christina Aguilera... I know I know, she wouldn't have been a first choice for me either, but I found this for our haunt last year and LOVED it. I couldn't believe it was her. It begins... step right up, ladies and gentlemen... and creepy music... wonderful. I thought it made "the clown room" complete. If you would like to hear it, you can find it on YouTube YouTube - Welcome (Enter The Circus) - Christina Aguilera
Ahhh, I just listened to it again, I LOVE that song... the intro portion is way creepy


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

old thread found in a search but it is creepy, i'm using it now. THANKS!


----------

